# 263111 Job duties and responsibilities



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello fellow expatriates,

I am going to apply for ACS assessment for 263111,
But not sure if got things right. Can someone who passed in the code show the way. Can you please share the job responsibilities.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my XT1022 using Expat Forum


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Following are the total duties.Now check how many you are performing.

263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration
management and overall operational readiness of network systems, especially environments with multiple operating
systems and configurations, and provides troubleshooting and fault-finding services for network problems.
Description of Employment Duties:
 analyzing, developing, interpreting and evaluating complex system design and architecture specifications,
data models and diagrams in the development, configuration and integration of computer systems
 researching, analyzing, evaluating and monitoring network infrastructure to ensure networks are configured
to operate at optimal performance
 assessing and recommending improvements to network operations and integrated hardware, software,
communications and operating systems
 providing specialist skills in supporting and troubleshooting network problems and emergencies
 installing, configuring, testing, maintaining and administering new and upgraded networks, software
database applications, servers and workstations
 providing network programming in support of specific business needs and requirements
 preparing and maintaining procedures and documentation for network inventory, and recording diagnosis
and resolution of network faults, enhancements and modifications to networks, and maintenance
instructions
 monitoring network traffic, and activity, capacity and usage to ensure continued integrity and optimal
network performance
Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
• Computer Communication
• Computer Network Design
• Computer Network management
• Computer Network programming
• Computer Network protocols
• Data communications - (WAN, LAN)
• Distributed Computing
• Mobile technologies
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
• Systems Software
• Wireless technologies - (Wireless Communication, Microwave Communication)
Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:
• Assembler Languages - (Assembler Programming)
• Client / Server related hardware and software
• Client / Server Architecture
• Communications Engineering
• Computer Logic Design
• Computer organization
• Digital and signal processing
• Digital circuits - (VLSI Design, Integrated Circuit Design)
• Digital technology
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
• Microprocessors
• Microwave technology
• Network Component technologies
• Network security
• Optical communication technology
• Peripherals and Interfacing
• Project Management
• Satellite communications


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> Hello fellow expatriates,
> 
> I am going to apply for ACS assessment for 263111,
> But not sure if got things right. Can someone who passed in the code show the way. Can you please share the job responsibilities.
> ...



i got positive in same code (263111).

u must have ICT qualification with contents as posted by "manomegh" in the post above. Your responsibilities as a "Network and System Engineer" should lie somewhere in planning, designing, deploying, configuring, operation and maintenance in that field.

if you have experience with networking technologies e.g LAN/WAN, VOIP, WLAN, data security, other IP based services with vendors like Cisco, juniper, HP etc 

OR- anything related to System side e.g, Microsoft Servers, active directories exchange, VMware, Linux or any stuff related to centralized services.


in your reference letter, you MUST mention all your responsibilities, plus u can also mention technologies you are skilled with.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

manomegh said:


> Following are the total duties.Now check how many you are performing.
> 
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Plans, develops, deploys, tests and optimizes network and system services, taking responsibility for configuration
> ...


Thank-you my friend. 
What you told me is available on anzsco description online.

What I wanted was piece from your documents to make sure it is put right.

Sent from my XT1022 using Expat Forum


----------



## Soulistik (Nov 2, 2015)

Zebust ,

Congrats on your successful progress and i wish the best for you, i have a question regarding your work experience - did ACS consider all of your work experience or did they deduct first 2 years for Suitability Criteria ?
because i have been reading and found that in some cases they considered all of it and in some deducted .... i wish to apply but i will have 3 years of exp by Feb 2016. Any insight & help is appreciated..


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Soulistik said:


> Zebust ,
> 
> Congrats on your successful progress and i wish the best for you, i have a question regarding your work experience - did ACS consider all of your work experience or did they deduct first 2 years for Suitability Criteria ?
> because i have been reading and found that in some cases they considered all of it and in some deducted .... i wish to apply but i will have 3 years of exp by Feb 2016. Any insight & help is appreciated..


Deductions of 2 years is for sure.
You can get acs done. And by Feb when you will apply eoi, your continuing experience will be counted. So I suggest go for it.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

What are the job prospects of people with 263111 occupation code in Australia..


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

msaeed said:


> What are the job prospects of people with 263111 occupation code in Australia..


It's totally obscure. It's your talent and your show.
Same code and same experience does not guarantee two people will get same pay or job.

With all that, I'd still say prospects for anyone eligible are bright.


----------



## Soulistik (Nov 2, 2015)

thx for the reply but can i submit 3yrs of experience which i have previously shown in ACS in EOI as well ?


----------

